# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  African Dwarf Frog injury?

## chayseb333

My adf has a little hole in his back webbed foot. Does anybody know what it is? Hes fairly new and he is housed with a ghost shrimp, another adf, and a female koi betta fish. I am unaware of if he came with this from the pet store or if he got it while living in his new home.

----------


## LadyMonoceros

I'm sure things have been resolved by now, but just in case, some damage may occur to the webbings simply from the frog pushing/kicking against a decor that may have a jagged edge or such. 
You mentioned that there was another clawed frog in there. It very well maybe have been that the other frog accidentally caught its claw in this one's webbing. It should slowly heal over time.

----------

